# My pet skunk is a supa-star!



## hairmetalspider (Mar 9, 2008)

My fluffy boy, Axl, made it onto the Manic Panic Hairdye website. (For those unfamiliar, a somewhat 'alternative' hair dye company with some bada** product.)

http://www.manicpanic.com/dyehard animals.html

I'm so excited!!!

xx


----------



## ChondroGirl (Mar 9, 2008)

You have a very well-behaved and beautiful skunk!  (And now famous - congrats!)

Cool pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jer (Mar 9, 2008)

That is animal cruelty in my books.


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 9, 2008)

Most of that disgusts me in a way that I can barely express.  That being said, the skunk thing is actually pretty tasteful and quite entertaining.  There are a couple others that a little thought clearly went into, rather than just the desire to blind the rest of us.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## madamavicularia (Mar 9, 2008)

agreed the skunk just looked like it had a little accident with some hair dye...as for the others poor poochies...I hope they used pet dye as animal skin is much more sensitive than our scalps.


----------



## arrowhd (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow... thats um... wow.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe to shed some light on this...

Manic Panic has completely organic and natural hair dye.

Anyone who gives a darn about their animals would do the research on this before giving their animals a do.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 9, 2008)

Jer said:


> That is animal cruelty in my books.


So I'm assuming you own no pets and or/own nothing of the suede,leather, or fur material?

Because basically anyone can argue animal cruelty into the smallest detail. Or basically, you can argue anything if you so choose to.

I dyed my skunk's tail with natural hair dye. On the tips of his tail.
Get it over it.


----------



## arachnocat (Mar 9, 2008)

Your skunk is adorable! There used to be a guy in town who would carry around a pink rat. It was pretty cute. He said he used koolaid. 
Dying your pet colors is a bit silly but I don't think it's cruel. The dye used is safe and non toxic. Some people dye their pets with beet juice which is in pet food. So I don't really know where this cruelty bit comes from.


----------



## Jer (Mar 9, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> So I'm assuming you own no pets and or/own nothing of the suede,leather, or fur material?
> 
> Because basically anyone can argue animal cruelty into the smallest detail. Or basically, you can argue anything if you so choose to.
> 
> ...


Wrong assumption in that I own no pets. Correct assumption that I own nothing suede, leather or of animal fur. What does me owning pets, besides absolutely nothing, have to do with me thinking having your animal dyed is cruel?

I don't see how owning something leather is considered animal cruelty. I mean if these animals were stripped of their hides, and then forced to carry on living, then yeah I can see animal cruelty, but these animals are shot DEAD before being made into products. Sure it is immoral, but cruel is not the correct adjective to use.


----------



## billopelma (Mar 9, 2008)

> That is animal cruelty in my books.





> I don't see how owning something leather is considered animal cruelty. I mean if these animals were stripped of their hides, and then forced to carry on living, then yeah I can see animal cruelty, but these animals are shot DEAD before being made into products. Sure it is immoral, but cruel is not the correct adjective to use


.

So then by your reasoning if the skunk was shot dead and then dyed afterward, you would no longer consider it to be cruel?

Bill


----------



## Jer (Mar 9, 2008)

billopelma said:


> .
> 
> So then by your reasoning if the skunk was shot dead and then dyed afterward, you would no longer consider it to be cruel?
> 
> Bill


Thats not my reasoning, but yes it would no longer be cruel. It would damn sure be sick, perverted and weird, but not cruel.

Answer me this. How do you be cruel to something that is dead? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## AzJohn (Mar 9, 2008)

Jer said:


> That is animal cruelty in my books.


Really. At least they are well fed and groomed and I'm assuming free of parastites. Most of the dogs in my family growing up were taken off the street. I remember my parents spending over $1000.00 trying to get two strays healthy. That was after the vet gave us a huge discount. The dog I have now showed up at my house, underfed, uncared for, waiting to die. He never left. Statments like that are why so many mainstream Americans think groups like PETA are a joke.


----------



## OldHag (Mar 9, 2008)

Thats awesome!! I wish it were legal to have skunks in Utah..  Ive wanted one for as long as I can remember!

 I dont think dying your pet is bad as long as it doesnt emotionally traumatize the animal. I had a cat I would shave every summer, he could have cared less. My cat now would turn inside out if I were to approach her with an electric razor.. so I dont shave her.  If the pet doesnt care, go for it.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 9, 2008)

Jer said:


> That is animal cruelty in my books.


What exactly is your definition of animal crulety? If anything I see a lot of those pics as signs of mental illness, but the animals look niether malnourished nor abused, just purple.


----------



## billopelma (Mar 9, 2008)

> why so many mainstream Americans think groups like PETA are a joke.


PETA is a joke, a lot of (pet owning) members even don't seem to realize/admit their founder is against all ownership of pets. Extremists' like Ingrid should be shot and dyed purple. 



> Answer me this. How do you be cruel to something that is dead? It just doesn't make sense.


I wasn't trying to suggest you were making sense... 



Sorry to the OP for aggravating the thread hijack, I'll get back on track.

pet skunk from my distant past










Bill


----------



## 7mary3 (Mar 10, 2008)

How does one go about owning a pet skunk? Say if you live in Michigan, or perhaps Texas.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 10, 2008)

UsambaraIndian said:


> How does one go about owning a pet skunk? Say if you live in Michigan, or perhaps Texas.


You would have to check first if it is even legal in your states to own e rehabilitated and de-scented skunk as a pet. Then you can check if there are any adoption groups.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Mar 10, 2008)

*skunk*

i had one i bought at a petstore when i lived in ohio.when i moved back to illinois,it was confiscated and destroyed by our usda.broke my kids hearts.so definitely check beforehand.it was a great pet(of course kids named him flower)
andy


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Mar 10, 2008)

I once dyed a mouse purple with food coloring... Didn't last very long, but he was happy and very cute. 

Some of the pets on that site were tastefully done, others were just a bit over the top. The skunk is one of the tasteful ones...

Hmm, I wonder if my kitty would let me dye his bib and socks... Actually, I don't think it would look very good on him...


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 10, 2008)

Jer said:


> Wrong assumption in that I own no pets. Correct assumption that I own nothing suede, leather or of animal fur. What does me owning pets, besides absolutely nothing, have to do with me thinking having your animal dyed is cruel?
> 
> I don't see how owning something leather is considered animal cruelty. I mean if these animals were stripped of their hides, and then forced to carry on living, then yeah I can see animal cruelty, but these animals are shot DEAD before being made into products. Sure it is immoral, but cruel is not the correct adjective to use.



My point was that if you talk to some people, they consider the mere concept of owning a pet animal cruelty. So it's basically in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 10, 2008)

As previously said by a few members, please please PLEASE do not attempt to illegally get a skunk.

In my state, for example, it is legal to own but not buy a skunk. Therefore, I traveled out of the State to get him. I also have several permits, all my papers, and have spent large sums of money on vet bills and making my life accustom to owning a skunk.

They are not a cat or dog; They require A LOT of attention, special diets, and a VERY patient temperment as they are much like raccoons in the sense of playfulness and digging.

They also have skunk rescue sites and organizations. I suggest, if all above is applied, looking into one of those before spending money on a pet skunk. Save a life. 

But please don't get ANY animal for the sake of getting it if it is illegal. It can, and will probably, be destroyed by that one disgusting person who chooses to make it an issue.

And as far as Axl getting dyed...he sat there and ate cottage cheese while I dyed the tips of his hair. Yes, pure torture. The part I'd say he minded was the bath. Oh, and all the attention,treats and scratches behind the ear he got from anyone who saw him nearly put him in the hospital. He truly is a deprived animal...*cough*


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 10, 2008)

halfwaynowhere said:


> I once dyed a mouse purple with food coloring... Didn't last very long, but he was happy and very cute.
> 
> Some of the pets on that site were tastefully done, others were just a bit over the top. The skunk is one of the tasteful ones...
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if my kitty would let me dye his bib and socks... Actually, I don't think it would look very good on him...


I agree with you there. I would highly recommend not getting it anywhere near your pets face. Tails and such though...I don't believe there'sa huge concern. Unless your mixing it with Draino or acid before hand and sticking your tail in it... an organic hair dye should be fine.I'm sure the shampoo some people use are worse.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 10, 2008)

billopelma said:


> PETA is a joke, a lot of (pet owning) members even don't seem to realize/admit their founder is against all ownership of pets. Extremists' like Ingrid should be shot and dyed purple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWW!!!!
Now if only people could get along like that.


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh, for cryin' out loud, people!! 
I sat the Board of Directors for our local chapter of the Humane Society for years, and absolutely nothing about this is cruel.
 Get a grip. 
These animals are fawned over the entire, safe, adoring process and receive a thousand times more attention than anybody's chain dog....and I don't hear anyone jumping up and down about _them._  
There is no more trauma involved than taking your average Yorkie to get a haircut at the groomers. 
Jeeze.  

Your skunk is adorable and I'm sure lives a cushier life than I.....

As for whether they're legal in MI. Yes. And there's a lady in Eaton Rapids who sells them legally. To approved homes only.... Pm me for more specifics.


----------



## What (Mar 11, 2008)

Are we sure the skunk wanted to be dyed?


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 11, 2008)

About as much as that Springer or Cocker or Poodle wanted to be cut in that retarded pattern.   
Yeah, I know already that it's beneficial to be cut in that pattern if you're a water-dog (retriever)...but how many standard poodles are actually used in the field?? 
Reality check here, folks.   

It's a hairstyle...not a living condition. Do you seriously think the skunk _cares_ what color it's tail is; as long as it has food and a comfy place to sleep a night? 
Come _on....._

There are barn cats who would kill for this kids pink tail..... 
...and the attention that goes with it.


----------



## What (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I was bored and so I started looking up the ingredients of the dyes that the place sells. Are we sure that just because they are safe for human skin that they are really ok for animal skin? AFAIK animals have much more sensitive skin when it comes to chemicals than humans do.

I saw that hairmetalspider says they have natural/organic dyes but I couldnt find anything else saying or claiming this.

*Edit: I would like to note that my first post in this thread was meant to be a bit of a joke, and then I thought about the possible issues pertaining to the dye itself.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the skunk is very cute with his rainbow tail, but I have to say this about skin products, make up and such that claim to be organic... 

If it is not stamped with a CERTIFIED ORGANIC seal on the packaging, it IS NOT necessarily organic. Unlike food and drink... safely ingestible, consumable.. products, which have very strict guidelines regarding what is organic and what isn't.. and what percentage of organic ingredients, etc. it must contain ...cosmetics, cleaners, soaps, etc. DO NOT have to comply with these strict guidelines in order to put "organic" on their labels.  

If you don't see this, it isn't necessarily so...


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 11, 2008)

There was actually an article on a dyed poodle (organic beet juice was used) in the paper today.
The owner was fined $1,000.00 initiated by the local Humane Society.
It is illegal here (Colorado*) to dye animals.

-Brad

*Boulder County


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 11, 2008)

Brad Ramsey said:


> -Brad


That sounds really ridiculous. Its illegal to color them, which is debatable as to whether or not its harmful or enjoyed by the animal, but it is legal to eat them. I am guessing there are a lot of vegetarians there.


----------



## pinktoe23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Not defending any sides but I guess their thinking is because dying an animal's hair color has nothing beneficial to it other than amusing its owner. $1,000 is still a ridiculous and harsh amount to fine someone for just dying your pets hair with organic bettle juice though.


----------



## Jer (Mar 11, 2008)

How are we going to know whether an animal enjoys being dyed, I mean, it's not like they can say "hey I like being dyed."


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't really think it matters whether it is organic or not.  Pure extracted poison ivy oil from organically grown poison ivy plants is organic.  What you really want to know is if it is good for your pet's skin.  Seperate issue entirely.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 11, 2008)

Apparently the law is in place to discourage retailers from dyeing chicks, ducklings and bunnies for Easter.

-Brad


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 12, 2008)

Jer said:


> How are we going to know whether an animal enjoys being dyed, I mean, it's not like they can say "hey I like being dyed."


The skunk is cute. Period. The skunk looks happy and healthy and unaffected by his "pinkness"....
What I object to is making a dignified dog appear in public with those silly, and uncomfortable looking sweaters!!! 
And I'm posistive there isn't a dog in the world who would volunteer for a session at the groomers...but it's legal to tie them up and subject them to the clippers. 
This is a pointless argument about _hairdye._

YOUR SKUNK IS ADORABLE.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Mar 12, 2008)

Jer said:


> I don't see how owning something leather is considered animal cruelty. I mean if these animals were stripped of their hides, and then forced to carry on living, then yeah I can see animal cruelty, but these animals are shot DEAD before being made into products. Sure it is immoral, but cruel is not the correct adjective to use.


absolutely the dumbest answer in the world.  most, if not all, of the world's leather supply comes from slaughterhouse cattle who are treated inhumanely by agro-business corpoprations.  how is slitting an animal's throat while they are fully concious anything un-cruel?  plus, don't try the "well they bolt the cow in the head to knock it out before they cut the throat."  that rarely happens and our spotty USDA will constantly overlook that factor.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> That sounds really ridiculous. Its illegal to color them, which is debatable as to whether or not its harmful or enjoyed by the animal, but it is legal to eat them. I am guessing there are a lot of vegetarians there.


i'm vegan, but what the hell does that have to do with hair dye on an animal?  there's a lot of people (vegans, vegetarians, and omnivores) that would agree that dying a skunk, dog, or whatever, a certain color, is completely ridiculous in the first place.  why do humans feel the need to do this?  

i'm not saying that dying the animal is animal cruelty, but it sure is a huge waste of time and makes the animal look absolutely retarded.


----------



## arrowhd (Mar 12, 2008)

This thread is proof that humans will argue over absolutely anything.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 12, 2008)

arrowhd said:


> This thread is proof that humans will argue over absolutely anything.


No we won't.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 12, 2008)

JMoran1097 said:


> i'm vegan, but what the hell does that have to do with hair dye on an animal?


It doesn't. You read way too much into things, if you read it at all.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> It doesn't. You read way too much into things, if you read it at all.


then what was the point of making a remark targeted at that audience, genius?


----------



## Jer (Mar 12, 2008)

JMoran1097 said:


> absolutely the dumbest answer in the world.  most, if not all, of the world's leather supply comes from slaughterhouse cattle who are treated inhumanely by agro-business corpoprations.  how is slitting an animal's throat while they are fully concious anything un-cruel?  plus, don't try the "well they bolt the cow in the head to knock it out before they cut the throat."  that rarely happens and our spotty USDA will constantly overlook that factor.


I have worked for a slaughterhouse, and if you think they cut cows throats you are a damn fool.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 13, 2008)

What said:


> Well, I was bored and so I started looking up the ingredients of the dyes that the place sells. Are we sure that just because they are safe for human skin that they are really ok for animal skin? AFAIK animals have much more sensitive skin when it comes to chemicals than humans do.
> 
> I saw that hairmetalspider says they have natural/organic dyes but I couldnt find anything else saying or claiming this.
> 
> *Edit: I would like to note that my first post in this thread was meant to be a bit of a joke, and then I thought about the possible issues pertaining to the dye itself.


1.Well then perhaps you need to do a bit more research.
2. If you want to get nit picky about the detail, it never even touched his skin, which you can see in the photos. Animals get dirty all the time.So do humans. You get over it. Youre not in physical danger or pain. 

Builds up the immune system.

I joke, but for real, my skunk probably lives better than most humans. I dyed the tips of his tail pink. 

I should probably run and hide from PETA now, as theyll be at my front door with torches.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 13, 2008)

Brad Ramsey said:


> There was actually an article on a dyed poodle (organic beet juice was used) in the paper today.
> The owner was fined $1,000.00 initiated by the local Humane Society.
> It is illegal here (Colorado*) to dye animals.
> 
> ...


Good thing Im not in Colorado then, ey?

You know in some States, its also illegal to use a shotgun on the 14th day of October. They actually have sites with insane laws like this...doesnt mean they mean anything. *See Watering Hole Gay Rights thread*


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 13, 2008)

skinheaddave said:


> I don't really think it matters whether it is organic or not.  Pure extracted poison ivy oil from organically grown poison ivy plants is organic.  What you really want to know is if it is good for your pet's skin.  Seperate issue entirely.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Correct. What if it doesnt even touch the skin though?

I cant control what other people do with their animals, but for arguement sake you need to look at the specific situation.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 13, 2008)

JMoran1097 said:


> i'm vegan, but what the hell does that have to do with hair dye on an animal?  there's a lot of people (vegans, vegetarians, and omnivores) that would agree that dying a skunk, dog, or whatever, a certain color, is completely ridiculous in the first place.  why do humans feel the need to do this?
> 
> i'm not saying that dying the animal is animal cruelty, but it sure is a huge waste of time and makes the animal look absolutely retarded.


And while I respect your opinion, looking retarded has absolutely NOTHING to do with cruelty, or half our population would be on death row.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 13, 2008)

One word to end this organic debate...

Henna.


----------



## CharlaineC (Mar 13, 2008)

some of the dye jobs are cute on some and plane horrid on others.  In many states it is agenst the law to dye an animal. but around hear the rainbow chicks and bunnys are at the petstores already.  

on another note. your skunk is beautiful. I miss my moms skunk baby she was like a cat or ferret. but a sweetheart slept with me all the time. any who


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 17, 2008)

Dyeing and animal's fur is not cruel as long as the product is safe for them.  I've used Koolaid to give my dog a blue mohawk every now and then.  This is not supposed to be a cruelty debate.  They were just happy to have used safe product to "beautify" their animal for the website.  Get over it.  Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's cruel.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 17, 2008)

this is absurd.

but i like it. :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 17, 2008)

For all of you who think this is cruel, Would you please post links or produce documentation to the submission of turning in parents for dyeing their childs hair some outlandish color scheme for child abuse. Surely if you feel that strongly about this subject, you can back up your issues with this by provideing proof that you've tackled other, similar issues you have with cruelty. Thanks in advance. If you can't, then why are you REALLY in here causeing problems and starting crap that has no merit?


----------



## Aarantula (Mar 18, 2008)

Organic or not... I'm not cool with the whole "dying" of a poor puppy or any other animal for that matter just so it looks cool... 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Jason Baily (Mar 18, 2008)

Bill said it best!!!!!!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 20, 2008)

Unofortunetly, the debate at hand has nothing to do with personal opinions of the matter,rather its an issue of cruelty.

You dont like it. Thats fine.Then dont waste your time and comment-simple as. Im sure theres a ton of things in this world that people dont like about you, or me, or that random guy over there.

Honestly, Ive seen the way some of you treat your 'pets', and I guarantee, Axl lives a far superior life. The tips of his hair were dyed with non toxic,organic hair dye.Big deal. I think a lot of people on these boards are out to prove themselves as something of a spokesperson for the animals, or just to make some sort of biased liberal point in some attempt to be taken seriously. I.e-theyll make an arguement out of anything JUST to make an arguement.

You have a right to your opinions, but dont state your opinions as a fact, as they most certainly are not.

This boy here, will never want for anything.


----------



## Nivek (Mar 20, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Unofortunetly, the debate at hand has nothing to do with personal opinions of the matter,rather its an issue of cruelty.
> 
> You dont like it. Thats fine.Then dont waste your time and comment-simple as. Im sure theres a ton of things in this world that people dont like about you, or me, or that random guy over there.
> 
> ...


Does your skunk hide everything it's able to get hold of? I had a rescue skunk once, and it was a sweetheart, but it was truly a hellspawn as well...It was cruel to ME! Haha. Little guy hid my keys so many times it's embarassing. I actually hid them from him and he managed to move them on me...He was a wicked cool critter though. Maybe he was angry because I didn't tend to the Skunk's cosmetic needs? Haha. Cute skunk though! The only issue I have with the dye...It looks like some kind of pom pom...Poor little guy, you're going to have him sexually confused! ;P


----------



## Thrasher (Mar 20, 2008)

We been using leather for many many many many years, at least the leather keeps me warm. The colors would just make the aniamls and the owners look stupid, no big harms. 



hairmetalspider said:


> So I'm assuming you own no pets and or/own nothing of the suede,leather, or fur material?
> 
> Because basically anyone can argue animal cruelty into the smallest detail. Or basically, you can argue anything if you so choose to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truff135 (Mar 20, 2008)

I think Axl is one of the coolest animals I have ever seen, _especially_ after having his tail dyed.  IMO it's not cruel/retarded/absurd/inhumane...
HMS, I know you know what you're doing.  As pampered as that little dude is, I'm sure you wouldn't do anything to him without researching it thoroughly.  I just wish _I_ could get a wicked dye job like that!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 20, 2008)

Thrasher said:


> We been using leather for many many many many years, at least the leather keeps me warm. The colors would just make the aniamls and the owners look stupid, no big harms.


Ok well if you want to get technical, we've been using dye for many many years now as well. It is actual a huge part of various cultures. And as far as making a statement as such, you have the right to have an opinion, great cool awesome, but state it as such, because your opinion is just that, not a fact.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 20, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> I think Axl is one of the coolest animals I have ever seen, _especially_ after having his tail dyed.  IMO it's not cruel/retarded/absurd/inhumane...
> HMS, I know you know what you're doing.  As pampered as that little dude is, I'm sure you wouldn't do anything to him without researching it thoroughly.  I just wish _I_ could get a wicked dye job like that!


Exactly!

I think peoplejust like to argue


----------



## Tleilaxu (Mar 20, 2008)

Ah that brings back memories, my mom had a skunk named Tutu LOL Like you said they are needy and require a certain mind set and definetly need a lot of attention, we even had our litterbox trained LOL. She also had a few raccooons too.


----------



## josh_cloud (Apr 4, 2008)

Brad Ramsey said:


> There was actually an article on a dyed poodle (organic beet juice was used) in the paper today.
> The owner was fined $1,000.00 initiated by the local Humane Society.
> It is illegal here (Colorado*) to dye animals.
> 
> ...


yeah, and you can't own a pittbull dog there either. there in denver a few years ago a cop stopped a family PASSING THROUGH, on the interstate. they confiscated the dog, fined the owners and put the dog to sleep. colorado doesn't have the brightest legal system. 
i own a pittbull dog and i've dyed her blue. it looks awesome! but i'd never bring her where you're located. too much rascism. to kill an animal for what it is, not what it does. pathetic...


arrowhd said:


> This thread is proof that humans will argue over absolutely anything.


yes it is


Hedorah99 said:


> No we won't.


yes you will.

by the way, i love the skunk. awesome. and for the record, i'm sure it didn't mind. oh, and one more thing. here's the ingredient list on a bottle of manic panic "flavine" yellow, glows under blacklight. all ingredients of anything intended for human consumption have to be completely labeled. as per FDA.
here goes: 
deionized water
bees wax
ceterayl alcohol and ceteareth 20
mistletoe extract
hops extract
yarrow extract
chaomile extract
acetic acid
methylparaben
may contain one or more of the following: cl acid blue 9, cl acid green 25, cl acid orange 7 cl acid red 35, cl acid yellow 3

the last few ingredients are colors. now go read the labels of pet shampoo or your own shampoo and you'll find a lot of common ingredients. i think i'm going to get the stuff to dye munchie (my pittbull) CAMO!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 4, 2008)

I tried to copy the idea, i went to hot topic and bought me some manic panic and then proceeded to walk around at night looking for a skunk... i havent found one yet but when i do thats gonna be one very purple skunk! i mean... whats the worst that can happen...........
:liar: 
-Nate


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 9, 2008)

Update: My skunk is the 'spokesperson' for a boutique now.
He got a ton of free stuff from it. So I don't want to hear it.


----------



## Truff135 (Apr 10, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Update: My skunk is the 'spokesperson' for a boutique now.
> He got a ton of free stuff from it. So I don't want to hear it.


Congrats to Axl!!!  :clap:   I'm sure he's loathing every minute of it...


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 10, 2008)

The skunk sold out! He's changed! It used to be about the musk, man!


----------



## kyrga (Apr 18, 2008)

billopelma said:


> PETA is a joke, a lot of (pet owning) members even don't seem to realize/admit their founder is against all ownership of pets. Extremists' like Ingrid should be shot and dyed purple.


:clap: :worship: :clap: :worship: :clap: :worship: :clap:    i don't see a hug smiley but I'd give you one of htose as well if there was!

Anyway, aside from my crusade against Peta... Axl's dye-job looks fine to me. I don't see anyway in which he could be harmed by the dye. There were one or two pics on the manic panic site that bothered me though... one of the kittens had a blue nose, and a few other animals had dye awefully close to their eyes. Don't know if that's really "cruel" but it seems a bit irresponsible; I wouldn't dye my face, so I wouldn't do that to my pet. The animals still seem happy though and that's typically what counts. I have family with a dog that's 20 years old, is missing one eye and is blind in the other, has terrible arthritis, etc etc, and some people say it's cruel not to have the dog euthanized. The dog is clearly still happy to be alive though, still loves people, still wags it's boney little tail all day, and shows no real signs of being in any sort of pain, certainly it doesn't seem to suffer at all, so I don't how keepng it alive is cruel :?


----------



## Ewok (Apr 19, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Update: My skunk is the 'spokesperson' for a boutique now.
> He got a ton of free stuff from it. So I don't want to hear it.


I hope your skunk doesn't forget the people who made his dream possible.


----------



## Nich (Apr 21, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Unofortunetly, the debate at hand has nothing to do with personal opinions of the matter,rather its an issue of cruelty.
> 
> You dont like it. Thats fine.Then dont waste your time and comment-simple as. Im sure theres a ton of things in this world that people dont like about you, or me, or that random guy over there.
> 
> ...


That is a truley cute skunk! Never though of a skunk other than when I smell one.......serioulsy. But that dude is a killer....lol. How's his personality?


----------

